# Videos / Musik abspielen



## Sneakmaster (5. Oktober 2004)

Wie kann ich Video-Sequenzen (z.B. avi) in einer Box einbinden, so dass sie als Ergebnis einer Handlung ablaufen.
Oder wie kann ich Musik im Hintergrund eines Formulars ablaufen lassen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Oktober 2004)

Mit der Schnittstelle zu einem installierten Windows Media Player oder anderen Produkten geht sowas relativ einfach. Allerdings kann das unter Umständen dafür sorgen, dass das Projekt enorm aufgebläht wird.


----------



## Sneakmaster (5. Oktober 2004)

ja das hab ich auch mal versucht aber ich wollte ja, das dass nur in einem Fenster angezeigt wird ähnlich wie ein pic. Und am Beispiel WinMediaPlayer, wäre ja das Design wie beim MediaPlayer und das wollt ich ja vermeiden.

thx


----------



## Shakie (5. Oktober 2004)

*Hab 'ne Lösung*

Avi-Dateien kann man ganz einfach mit dem Animation-Steuerelment abspielen. Das funktioniert aber *nur* mit AVI-Dateien!

```
Me.Animation1.Open "c:\Film.avi"
Me.Animation1.Play
```
Um das Steuerelement benutzen zu können musst du die "Microsoft Windows Common Controls-2 6.0"-Komponente einbinden (MSCOMCT2.ocx).


----------



## Sneakmaster (6. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Lösung, werd ich heut mittag gleich mal testen.
Du sag mal, wie kann ich die Liste meiner Komponeten erweitern...ich weiß is ne dumme Frage aber bin noch beim Einsteigen in VB.
Muss ich da irgendwelche Treiber oder der Gleichen installieren?


----------



## Shakie (6. Oktober 2004)

Du drückst in VB einfach Strg+T, dann kommst du in das Menü zum Einbinden von Komponenten. Da klickst du dann die gewünschte Komponente an, woraufhin in der "Werkzeugsammlungs-Liste" ein oder mehrere neue Symbole erscheinen.


----------



## Sneakmaster (6. Oktober 2004)

Das ist mir bekannt aber ich meine ja die Liste, wo man seine Komponenten auswählen kann. Kann man diese Liste auch erweitern?


----------



## kenyinhell (6. Oktober 2004)

Das ist ja prima dass es hier gerade dieses Thema gibt, passt gut zu meinem Prob:

  1. Nutze VB zum ersten Mal
  2. Muss mein Prog schnell fertig sein
  3. Meine Aufgabe:
 Muss einen MediaPlayer (am besten MS Media Player) in ein Formular einbinden und er darf nur Videos aus einem Ordner von nem DVD-Laufwerk akzeptieren. Wie mache ich das (also erstmal den Player einbinden is am wichtigsten)

  Please help me


----------



## Sneakmaster (7. Oktober 2004)

Gibt es auch noch eine andere Komponente, mit dessen Hilfe ich z.b. *.mpg einladen kann? Möchte aber nicht den MS Media Player verwenden.

thx


----------



## Shakie (7. Oktober 2004)

> Gibt es auch noch eine andere Komponente, mit dessen Hilfe ich z.b. *.mpg einladen kann? Möchte aber nicht den MS Media Player verwenden.


Weiß ich nicht.   !

@kenyinhell: Suchfunktion dieses Forums verwenden, da gibt's schon etliche Diskussionen zu.
Ansonsten: Strg+T drücken und im Koponenten-Menü die Komponente *Windows Media Player* einbinden. Dann einfach aus der Werkzeugliste auf deine Form ziehen.


----------



## kenyinhell (7. Oktober 2004)

hey super das klappt schonma. nur fehlt dem mediaplayer ja ein menü. wie bastel ich das am besten?


----------

